

Google Rules Out Windows 8 and Windows Phone 8 Apps, for Now - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/google_rules_out_windows_8_and_windows_phone_8_apps_now

======
justinbkerr
The Google search app is out, and kicks ass.

------
jimmthang
that sucks for windows...

